# Long Lost MLS Members found in Denver....



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

After a loooooooooooooong, loooooooooooooong absence, a long lost MLS couple was found wandering in the trade show at the National Garden Railway Convention in Denver.










Yup........... That's *Linda Sue *folks... She ain't been around for a long, long time. 

As I was working the trade show, I looked up and saw Joel drooling over a Aristo Craft E-8. It wasn't long before Linda Sue came bouncing in and gave me a big hug..... She says she's gonna come back on the site...


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent!! She's been sorely missed!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding!! I've often wondered what happened to her and Joel. It'll be great to have her around again!


----------

